# Eisvogel



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Nov. 2016)

Heute habe ich meinen regelmäßigen Besucher mal mit der Kamera erwischt (geht nur durch die Scheibe, sonst ist er sofort weg)

Wer findet ihn auf dem Bild?
Medium 31360 anzeigen Und hier in Aktion:

Medium 31359 anzeigen Medium 31361 anzeigen Medium 31362 anzeigen Medium 31363 anzeigen Medium 31364 anzeigen Medium 31365 anzeigen


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2016)

1Finger unterhalb Oberkante 3/4 Finger links von Mitte 

Tolle Bilder!

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Plätscher (1. Nov. 2016)

Boahhh, hast du dicke Finger


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2016)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Boahhh, hast du dicke Finger



...ne, großen Bildschirm......


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2016)

ähm, dann müssten die Finger ja noch dicker sein.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Nov. 2016)

Genau, mein PC-Monitor hat die Grätsche gemacht. So surfe ich zur Zeit am Fernseher meiner Mutter und das ist ein Trümmer.


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> ähm, dann müssten die Finger ja noch dicker sein.



Also ich weiss ja nicht, wo Du den Eisvogel gefunden hast?
Ich sehe ihn an der oberen Bildkante zwischen dem gelben und dem roten Buschwerk vor dem grünen Buschwerk  - und da ist ein Finger schon fast zuviel.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2016)

Ja genau, da sehe ich ihn auch. Bei meinem Laptop Monitorgröße ca. 18 x 27 cm oder so ähnlich kommt das mir den Fingern hin. Aber wenn du das auf einem riesigem Monitor anschaust müssten da doch 2 Finger reinpassen.....oder vieleicht 3  oder ein ganz dicker....also ich weiss es nicht so genau.


----------



## Tanny (1. Nov. 2016)

ich habe einen ganz normalen laptop - keine Ahnung, wie gross der Monitor ist - aber ich habe die Firefox-Seite auch noch immer etwas kleiner - also nicht ganze Bildschirmbreite.


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Nov. 2016)

3 cm von oben und 13 cm von links.....das ganze vom Bildrand.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Nov. 2016)

Damit nicht mehr über Bildschirmgrößen und Fingerbreiten diskutiert werden muss hier die Auflösung für alle, die meinen Freund nicht gefunden haben:
 

Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Nov. 2016)

Passt!


----------



## samorai (1. Nov. 2016)

Ist eine wahrhaft schöne "Zirkelei" von *Euch !*
He Knut, auf die Bilder kannst Du richtig stolz sein.


----------



## Benny337 (27. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
es ist unglaublich dass wieder bei uns in der Siedlung ein Eisvogel war/ist.
Ich habe Glück gehabt und ein paar Fotos gemacht.
Für ein besseres Fotoshooting habe ich ein Holzstück an der Terasse befestigt.
Wurde gleich angenommen und der neue Fischplatz ausprobiert.
Mit Erfolg!
Lg Benny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Nov. 2016)

Hi Benedikt,

hoffentlich verschluckt sich der Kleine  net an einem deiner Löffelstöre

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Nov. 2016)

Nicht, wenn er sie vorschriftsmäßig löffelt.


----------



## Benny337 (28. Nov. 2016)

Hi,
Haha nein Löffelstöre beobachtet nur .
Er bekommt nur einschulung welche Fische darf er fressen .
__ Moderlieschen sind genug drin aber auch eine kleine Gruppe( so um 1000 Stk) Regenbogen Elritzen die nicht zum fressen bestimmt sind.
Na ja muss ich wieder im Frühjahr eine weitere Gruppe züchten.
Er war jetzt gerade wieder da.
Es hat nicht lange gedauert, nach 2 minuten da sein, hat eine Fisch gefangen und weg war er wieder.
Bilder und video davon habe ich, aber es war schon fast dunkel .
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (28. Nov. 2016)

Hier noch das Video mit gefangene Fisch .
Leider war schon zu dunkel.
Lg Benny





_View: https://youtu.be/cUy3jJdM63g_


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2016)

Was macht so ein Eisvogel, wenn erst einmal für ein paar Wochen Eis auf dem Wasser steht


----------



## trampelkraut (28. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe mal eine Dokumentation über Eisvögel gesehen. Da wurde berichtet das bei langen Frostperioden mit geschlossener Eisdecke das Verhungern der Eisvögel keine Seltenheit ist.


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Dokumentation über Eisvögel gesehen. Da wurde berichtet das bei langen Frostperioden mit geschlossener Eisdecke das Verhungern der Eisvögel keine Seltenheit ist.


 Also immer schön großflächige Eis- Freizonen halten


----------



## samorai (28. Nov. 2016)

Oder ne Büchse in Öl auf's Eis stellen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Nov. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Was macht so ein Eisvogel, wenn erst einmal für ein paar Wochen Eis auf dem Wasser steht



Hi Rene,

sich ein anderes Gewässer suchen, wo bessere Jagdbedingungen herrschen

bei mir am Teich oder am Löschteich im Ort z.B. tauchen Eisvögel im allgemeinen auf wenn die 2000m entfernte Lahn wegen Hochwasser mal net "befischbar" ist - da wird dann notgedrungen ein anderer "Fly in" in der Umgebung gesucht


----------



## troll20 (28. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Frank.
Und wenn es in der Umgebung keine Alternativen gibt?
Bei uns z.B. sind es entweder stehende oder zumindest sehr langsam fließende Gewässer mit Fischen, welche zum Großteil an der Oberfläche zufrieren werden.
Und solche Bäche wie die Panke, naja ob da was drin lebt außer 
Ist halt die Frage, wie groß so ein Jagdrevier ist


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Nov. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> das bei langen Frostperioden mit geschlossener Eisdecke das Verhungern der Eisvögel keine Seltenheit ist.



Hi, Rene,

das passiert wenn sie dann nix finden (dei Natur ist halt gnadenlos)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Nov. 2016)

Bei mir kommt ja auch sporadisch ein Eisvogel zu Besuch. Auf meinem Teich befindet sich jetzt zwar auch eine Eisdecke, aber da ich nach wie vor die Luftsprudler im Teich habe, gibt es große eisfreie Bereiche. Eine Frage dazu: Kann ich den Luftsprudler über Winter laufen lassen, oder muss der irgendwann kältebedingt raus aus dem Wasser? Ich habe damit noch keine Erfahrung, Teich und Sprudler besitze ich erst seit dem Frühjahr …

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Kathrin,

Roland hat sich in einem Video genau diesem Thema angenommen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/544399/

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Nov. 2016)

Danke Carlo! Also bleibt die Pumpe drin.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Nov. 2016)

Ups, wie habe ich das Bild jetzt groß gemacht ? Egal.

Benny dein Eisvogel fängt der egal was oder kanns du merken das es überwiegend Fische einer Art sind ?


----------



## Benny337 (11. Dez. 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Der kleiner "Gauner " war Gestern wieder bei mir. Über 3 Std und jeden fischen versuch war erfolgreich. Die Bilanz  ein Springbarsch, Eine Regenbogen __ Elritze und eine __ Moderlieschen.
Trozdem die Verluste ist er immer wilkommen .
Hier wieder meine Bilder.
Ausgearbeitet aus RAW in Lr6 .
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Benny
tolle Bilder


----------



## Benny337 (28. Dez. 2016)

Hallo,
der Eisvogel ist schon ein Dauergast.
Das er mir die Springbarsche,Regenbogenelritzen,__ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge ein wenig sortiert, habe mich schon gewönnt .
Aber dafür kann ich wieder mal Bilder machen. 
Lg Benny


----------



## karsten. (28. Dez. 2016)

Superfotos !likelike


----------



## Benny337 (28. Dez. 2016)

Bald wird mein Teich leer .
Trotzt regen war mein Eisvogel sehr erfolgreich.
2 kleine Fische und 2 sehr grosse.
Unglaublich was er alles fressen kann und wie grosse Fische er schaft.
Hier der Beweiss 
Also nicht unterschätzen.
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Dez. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Bald wird mein Teich leer .


Na, dann fange mal jetzt ein paar Springbarsche und Regenbogenelrizen raus für die Nachzuchten.


----------



## Tanny (29. Dez. 2016)

Es sieht aber ganz so aus, als hätte Dein Kleiner mit dem Riesenfisch ein paar Probleme 

Wirklich tolle Bilder!


----------



## Benny337 (29. Dez. 2016)

Ich habe schon genug Reserve im Keller  Totto
Ja Tanny er hat gekämpft aber doch geschaft.
Ich vermutte das war einer von wenigen Zaccos der Winterhart war .
Na ja egal.
Die Bilder sind nicht gut , es hat geregnet und es war sehr dunkel.
Aber bald gibt einen Tarnzelt um näher zu kommen und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Dez. 2016)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder!


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Dez. 2016)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind nicht gut , es hat geregnet und es war sehr dunkel.


Puh, das ist klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau glaube ich bekäme nicht mal halb so gute Bilder hin und ich schätze sehr vielen hier im Forum geht es ähnlich.
Du musst schon eine ganz nette Sportfotokamera haben mit guten Sum oder so.


----------



## Benny337 (29. Dez. 2016)

Ja Totto ich bin ein Perfektionist( krankheit) man kann immer etwas besser machen.
Ja eine gute Camera mit einen( mehreren) guten Objektiven habe ich  bereits ,da ist in Qualität noch sehr viel Potenzial.
Fotografieren ist schon langsam eine fester Hobby geworden nicht nur schnell ein Bild schiessen .
Grüsse
Benny


----------



## Benny337 (30. Dez. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
so wie fast immer ,jeden zweite Tag war wieder mein kleiner Gauner wieder da.
Langsam wir mein Eisvogel mehr bei mir Zuhause als ich .
Und frecher ist er auch noch dazu.
Mitelweille gibt schon überall am Teich seine sitzplätze.Angefangen hat er mit 2 ,jetzthat er schon 8.Leider .
So singt die Chance für gute Fotos enorm.
Na ja trozdem hier wieder heutigen Bilder .
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Dez. 2016)

Das Bild ist einfach nur gut. Mit dem Schatten, einfach gut.


----------



## Benny337 (31. Dez. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Puh, das ist klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau glaube ich bekäme nicht mal halb so gute Bilder hin und ich schätze sehr vielen hier im Forum geht es ähnlich.
> Du musst schon eine ganz nette Sportfotokamera haben mit guten Sum oder so.



Sooo Totto,
Es hat nicht lange gedauert oder??
Hier die "besseren" versprochenen Bilder für dich Totto 
Meine Geduld und kreativität hat sich ausbezahlt und das gerade Heute .
Also diese Bilder werde ich nicht so schnell wieder topen.
Ein guten Rutsch ins Neues Jahr
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Benny, tolle Bilder.

Hast du ihm jetzt eine Futterkiste in den Teich gebaut um ihn besser fotografiern zu können? Du weisst ja in Deutschland ist fischen mit Lebendköder verboten.
Die Krönung wären jetzt noch Unterwasserbilder vom Eintauchen beim Fang. Neoprenanzug hast du ja.


----------



## Benny337 (1. Jan. 2017)

Hi Roland,
Danke.
Hahaha ich fische nicht, er fischt meine Fische aus einem Aquarium im Teich.
Die Fische sind in karantene .
Kann nicht dafür das die "verschwinden .
Ja auf die "Krönung" wird schon gearbeitet, es kommt sicher noch.
Mal sehen wie lange die Eisvogel gedult andauert .
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei dir ist, aber bei mir schaut er meist nur im Winter vorbei. Im Sommer hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen. Also bleib am Ball so lange er da ist, und füttere ihn gut an.


----------



## Benny337 (1. Jan. 2017)

Bei mir war auch nur im Winter.
Aber die letzen 5 jahre nur 1-2 mal in Jahr.
Jetzt ist er schon 1-2 monate da jeden Tag-jeden zweiten.
Er ist schon wieder da 
Lg Benny


----------



## Tanny (1. Jan. 2017)

Boah, sind das irre Bilder!!!
Di solltest eine "Felswand" bauen, wo er nisten kann - dann hast DU vielleicht bald Familienfotos


----------



## trampelkraut (1. Jan. 2017)

Eine Felswand ist glaube ich nicht das richtige, die bauen an Steilufern aus Lehm ihre Bruthöhlen.


----------



## Tanny (1. Jan. 2017)

dann eben Steilufer mit Lehmwand


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Jan. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> dann eben Steilufer mit Lehmwand


Gibt Eisvogelhöhlen zu Kaufen.
Meine auch bei NABU ich google mal bisschen
Bauen einer Eisvogelhütte  http://www.nabu-kl.de/video-bau-einer-eisvogelhoehle.html
 Oder hier weiteres https://www.google.de/search?q=eisv...v&ved=0ahUKEwirw6Dz1qHRAhVGhywKHcsTDosQsAQIIQ

Kaufen kann man die auch http://www.schwegler-natur.de/index...sthilfen-speziell&pcontent=eisvogelbrutroehre


----------



## Benny337 (1. Jan. 2017)

Danke Totto,
Ich baue einen Eisvogel Brutkasten .Die Idee ist hammer wenigsten habe ich einen treuen Fischabnehmer .
Sagen wir der teuerster Eisvogel Österreichs ( Springbarsche, Zaccos, Regenbogen Elritzen und co )
Spass am Seite, ich mache das wirklich .
So und mal was neues ja genau wieder Eisvogel Bilder 
Alles frisch aus erster Hand!
Heute!
Das ist die Belohnung für das Aquarium voller __ Moderlieschen, Grundeln.
7 Fische weg! In 3 std. Und Nachmittag leider ohne Zähler( ich musste weg) 
Jaa und der Eisvogel hat einen persönlichen " Bodyguard" .
Ich glaube bald gibst den Eisvogel nicht mehr.
Immer öfter patroliert der Habischt/Sperber( was ist das???)
in unseren Siedlung.
Gute Nacht Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (2. Jan. 2017)

Von der Größe her tippe ich auf einen Sperber.


----------



## jolantha (3. Jan. 2017)

Benny, 
ich bin einfach nur begeistert, wie toll Du den kleinen Kerl immer mit der Kamera erwischst .


----------



## Benny337 (4. Jan. 2017)

Zum abwechslung, neue Eisvogel Bilder   
Gestern Nachmittag 
Lg Benny


----------



## Tanny (4. Jan. 2017)

Dein Kleiner muss ja bald platzen! hat er schon Übergewicht? 
hast Du schon eine Heizung ins becken gebaut, damit er bei Frost nicht hungern muss?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Jan. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> hast Du schon eine Heizung ins becken gebaut, damit er bei Frost nicht hungern muss?


Er hat ein Aquarium rein gestellt, damit er nur noch __ Moderlieschen füttern muss, tippe ich. Schätze das wird wohl irgend wann geheizt.
Persönlich glaube ich das Benny das Aquarium so nach und nach aus dem Teich wachsen lässt, damit er den Eisvogel unter Wasser beim Jagen auf das Foto bekommt.


----------



## Daufi (4. Jan. 2017)

Hi Benny, du hast da oben auf den Bildern so ne schöne Wetterstation - was ist das denn für ein Teil? Ich suche ja noch was so halbwegs gescheites....
Oder ist die gar net bei Dir....
Und ja das sind wirklich geile Bilder!


----------



## Benny337 (4. Jan. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Dein Kleiner muss ja bald platzen! hat er schon Übergewicht?
> hast Du schon eine Heizung ins becken gebaut, damit er bei Frost nicht hungern muss?


Hi Tanny,
bis jetzt war Heizung nicht notwendig aber wenn dass einen Fall wird habe genügend da .
Es gibt schon Aufnahmen in Aquarium neben den Teich( auch Videos).
Werde demnächst posten 
Ja genau Totto du bist ein Hellseher 
Gezielt werden nur Fische gefuttert die nicht so teuer sind wie Zaccos und Springbarsche.
Und ich habe schon einAquarium neben denn Teich.
Nach 3 minuten von Aufstellen war der Eisvogel da und schon die erste Fisch gehabt.
Ich werde Morgen die Heutigen Bilder noch draufladen und das Video link hier geben für die die es interesiert.
Daufi/Arne das ist eine Wetterstation von meinem Nachbar  ich kann Ihm fragen was für eine das ist.
Aber ich habe auch eine von firma Davis ein super Teil, sichtbar über App von überall 
Naturlich auch unterwasser Temperatur 
Lg Benny


----------



## Daufi (5. Jan. 2017)

Danke Benny, ich kuck mal, das such ich ja, wo ich auch mal von unterwegs draufkucken kann, bzw. die Daten in meine owncloud uploadekann und dann von unterwegs draufschauen kann... Diese Herstellereigenen Clouds, die es dann vielleicht in einem Jahr nicht mehr gibt, mag ich nicht so...

Bei uns sind im moment Schwärme von Drosseln unterwegs, bevölkern die Baume ringsrum... die fallen uns im sommer eigentlich gar nicht auf... Demke mal dass es Drosseln sind... Etwas kleiner als ne Amsel, gepunktet, weißliche Brust....

Gibt´s einen Eisvogellocker?
Schade, dass hier bei uns in diese Richtung nix unterwegs und heimisch ist... 
Bei uns sagen sich wortwörtlich Fuchs und Hase gute Nacht. Die Rehe waren auch schon lange nicht mehr da, und der Marder hält wohl artuntypisch Winterschlaf...
Nur die üblichen Vögeleien sind aktiv und unterwegs....


----------



## Tanny (5. Jan. 2017)

Hallo benny, 

 na dann wissen wir jja, was Du nächsten Sommer machst: Goldfischzucht - die sollen sich ja vermehren, wie die __ Fliegen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> na dann wissen wir jja, was Du nächsten Sommer machst: Goldfischzucht - die sollen sich ja vermehren, wie die __ Fliegen


Glaube mit __ Moderlieschen ist das effektiver. Goldelrizen werden wohl auch funktionieren.


----------



## Benny337 (5. Jan. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Danke Benny, ich kuck mal, das such ich ja, wo ich auch mal von unterwegs draufkucken kann, bzw. die Daten in meine owncloud uploadekann und dann von unterwegs draufschauen kann... Diese Herstellereigenen Clouds, die es dann vielleicht in einem Jahr nicht mehr gibt, mag ich nicht so...
> 
> Bei uns sind im moment Schwärme von Drosseln unterwegs, bevölkern die Baume ringsrum... die fallen uns im sommer eigentlich gar nicht auf... Demke mal dass es Drosseln sind... Etwas kleiner als ne Amsel, gepunktet, weißliche Brust....
> 
> ...



Hallo Daufi,
Es gibt x verschiedene Hersteller von Wetterstatinen.
Ich habe lange rumgeschaut und eine Semiprofi gekauft.
Davis, kostet viel aber die Möglichkeiten und Zuverlässigkeit ist spitze.
Naturlich mit eine App.
Ich wohne in einem Siedlung da gibts nicht so viele Vögel.
Bei mir ist ganze Jahr die hölle loss aber im Winter sind alle Vögel bei dem Nachbar .
Und ich habe den Grund schon rausgefunden, der Habicht hat es bei mir leicht die Vögel zu fangen.( ist meine Teorie  )
Ich habe wenig Streucher und Bäume.
Eisvogellocker? habe ich nicht verwendet , aber ein Teich mit viele klein Fische ist sicher eine interesante Location für einen Eisvogel .
Was der alles frisst in einem Tag ist Irreeeeee .
Ohne probleme 5-10 Fische( 8-12 cm)
Heute Nacht hat wieder geschneit und die Spuren von einem Mauswiesel sind da .
Unsere Mader gibts nur im Sommer, jetzt gibt sie nicht zu sehen.
Eine Wildcamera wird schon langsam fällig .
Oder gleich Lichtschranken für meine Camera .
Goldfische züchten? Nee ich habe genügend __ Moderlieschen die musste ich immer abgeben aber wenn der Eisvogel immer in Winter kommt dann werde ich alles für ihm behalten 
Eine Tarnzelt habe ich auch schon (foto) 
Meine Frau meint ich habe ein Huscher  Naja
Soo bist dann und zum abwechslung schon wieder Eisvogel Bildet ,
Ich weiss ich bin schon lästig mit dem kleinem Blauen Vogel.


----------



## Benny337 (5. Jan. 2017)

Hier noch der bester Bild von Gestern.
Denn habe ich vergessen zu laden .


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Jan. 2017)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Ohne probleme 5-10 Fische( 8-12 cm)


Na, nicht das du da schon zwei Stück hast. Aber ich glaube da hättest schon beide zugleich gesehen. So knap 3000 Fische im Jahr ... wenn er Junge aufzieht noch mehr...da muss er schon was Organisieren. Kaum zu glauben. Ich hätte jetzt mit so maximal 5 Fischen gerechnet. Wo lässt der die ?


----------



## Benny337 (7. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Totto und alle andere Teichfreunde,
die Eisvogel sind im Winter Einzelgänger , was ich gelesen habe und ein Vogelzüchter gesagt hat.
Erst in Frühjahr suchen sich die Weibchen/Mänchen  und bauen die Brutstätten.
Ich werde demnächst eine bauen.Leider ist bei uns sehr kalt und schwerig diesen Projekt umzusetzen.
Mein Eisvogel frisst schon aus einem Aquarium neben den Teich!
Und sogar gefrorene Fische( die aufgetaut sind) ja und er schaut von andere Ende des Teiches wie ich das Aquarium aufstelle und bis ich ins Haus komme ist schon die erste Fisch weg. Angeblich sterben 70% Population in diesen kalten Tagen.
Darum schmecken auch Fische die tot sind, glaube ich.

Ich habe Bilder meines Leben gemacht! Die werde ich nicht so schnell Topen .
Ja es gibt noch kleinigkeiten zum verbessern aber ich wollte den Eisvogel in diesen sehr kalten Tagen zu viel sekieren .
Hier sind die.
Habe auch Videos über das ganze.( werde mal link teilen)
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (7. Jan. 2017)

Und hier mein bester Bild überhaupt 
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2017)

*Spitzenmäßig, dein Aufwand und deine Ausdauer haben sich gelohnt. Bin begeistert von deinen Bildern!*


----------



## Tanny (7. Jan. 2017)

Die Blder sind der absolute Hit! Und für mich im Moment ein täglicher, echter Lichtblick 

 der Kleine sieht auf dem garagendach ziemlich "propper" aus  
Füllst Du täglich Fische nach?


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2017)

Hi Tanny
Das ist ein Filter Kisterl 
Jaa sicher er bekommt immer frische Fische.
Es wird immer kühler und die Fische aus dem Teich kann ich nicht mehr fangen, weil fast alles zugefrohren ist.
Teilweise bekommt er Regenbogenelritzen und Gubbis aus dem Keller,aber nur für kurze Zeit sonst frieren die Fische ein.
Ab Vorgestern frisst er auch gefrorene klein Fische 
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2017)

Link zum videos




_View: https://youtu.be/EBURtRTmKsQ_






_View: https://youtu.be/TqADMXcmpZg_


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2017)

Benny337 schrieb:


> Es wird immer kühler und die Fische aus dem Teich kann ich nicht mehr fangen, weil fast alles zugefrohren ist.
> Teilweise bekommt er Regenbogenelritzen


Regenbogenelritzen

Besorge dir schnell eine Fischreuse für wenig Geld. Das hat bei mir im Teich auch gut geklappt mit so einem Teil einige der Goldelrizen zu fangen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Aalreuse-Kod...438229?hash=item5b31239055:g:7h4AAOSwImRYIKlB


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2017)

Ja genau Totto


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2017)

Also doch umliegede Aqurienläden plündern


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2017)

Fische habe noch genug in Keller aber die sind nicht umbedingt für den Eisvogel gedacht.
Nur für ausnahmen .
Heute früh ist 20-30 cm neu Schnee.
Ich habe ein neues Experiment gemacht.
Kein aquarium einfach nur eine kleine Schalle mit klein Fisch( Stinger oder wie die heissen) aus gefrierfach genommen.Ins lauwarme Wasser und mal sehen was der Gast dazu sagt .


----------



## Benny337 (8. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
mit Schale hats nicht funktioniert.
Aber dafür hat der Eisvogel einige Fische aus Aquarium im Teich gefangen.
Ich habe mir die arbeit gemacht und  ein Teil im Teich eisfrei bekommen.
Es hat nicht lange gedauert. 
Ich werde jetzt wenn so ungemüdlich ist keine spektakuläre Fotos mache, nur durch das Fenster das der Eisvogel ruhe hat.
Aber wenn er noch da ist wenn die Eisdecke weg ist dann werde ich wieder experimentieren und das bester Foto machen.
Soo und zum abwechslung wieder ein paar Bilder 
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo,
ich schon wieder mit meinem Eisvogel .
Habe neue Bilder gemacht die ich Euch gerne zeigen wollte
Lg Benny


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2017)

Alle sehr schön, aber das letzte ist der *Knaller!  *


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2017)

Wieviel Fische hast jetzt eigentlich schon geopfert?


----------



## Benny337 (13. Jan. 2017)

Hi Roland,
Danke.
Na ja unter aufsicht sind schon sicher hundert? Und ohne Aufsicht ,keine Ahnung.
Aber ich habe genug also stört micht das nicht.
Wenn es notwendig wird werde ich kleine Fische noch organisieren aber ich glaube das er spätestens in Frühjahr weg fliegt.
Mal schauen.


----------



## Tanny (13. Jan. 2017)

Benny, das sind traumhafte Fotos - der Kline ist einfach zauberhaft 

Sag mal,die viele Zeit, die Du in Deiner Tarnhütte verbringst - ist die mit Heizung ausgestattet?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Sag mal,die viele Zeit, die Du in Deiner Tarnhütte verbringst - ist die mit Heizung ausgestattet?



Ich vermute er hat eine Flasche STROHRUM in seinem Versteck.


----------



## Erin (13. Jan. 2017)

Fantastisch! Vielleicht solltest du mal für Geo auf Reisen gehen...


----------



## Benny337 (13. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Tanny,Hallo Roland, Hallo Erin.
Danke Euch für den Lob! Aber der __ Star ist mein Eisvogel .
Ich versuche Ihm nur in "Schönsten Licht " bringen ,zeigen .
In Tarnzelt ist leider keine  Heizung man muss immer und brav "furzen" , spass .
Es ist so, wenn ich Zuhause bin und der Eisvogel kommt, gehe ich einfach raus, verstecke mich ins Zelt und 10 minuten später habe meine Bilder. Aus meinem Zelt gibts erst ein paar Fotos, naturlich die besten , man merkt es an schärfe.
Sonst sind alle 90 % Bilder durch das Glasfenster gemacht, weil nur so bin ich ohne Tarnzelt am Nähten.
Nach Tarnzelt test würde ich so von Qualität begeister das ich nur Bilder aus dem Tarnzelt mache.
Sonst sind die Bilder mit Fernbedienung gemacht, die unterwasser Aufnahmen.
Ich habe Heute nur ein versuch gehabt weil der Eisvogel war schon so voll mit Fischen das er nicht mehr gekommen ist.
Ich musste arbeiten ganzen vormittag und bis dahin waren 8 Fische weg aus dem Aquarium.
Aber, für Morgen ist alles vorbereitet vieleicht kommt er und es gibts wieder Bilder.
Stohrum gibts nicht , ich musste klare Sicht behalten.
Erin die Geo haben noch nicht angerufen aber vieleicht wirds mal etwas aus meinen Fotos.
Gute Nacht an Alle
Lg Benny" der Eisvogel flüsterer"


----------



## Wild (14. Jan. 2017)

Spitzenfotos!!
Damit ist ja wohl der Fotowettbewerb für dieses Jahr gelaufen 
like


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Jan. 2017)

Hi Benedikt,

irgendwann darfst net mehr in den Garten gehen weil der Eisvogel gestört werden könnte

so lief das hier im Marburg vor ein paar Jahren laufend ab wenn "Möchtegern-Vogelschützer" Eisvögel an der Lahn sahen. Die beantragten dann für Angler und Landwirte ein vorläufiges Nutzungsverbot am Fluß damit dei Eisvögel ja net gestört wurden, veranstalteten dann paralell sehr oft private "Führungen für Vogelfreunde" wo alles dann lautstark ohne Feldstecher und mit Kind und Hunden durch die Ufervegetation trampelte bis die Eisvögel das Weite gesucht hatten


----------



## Benny337 (15. Jan. 2017)

Hallo Frank,
Ja das kann pasieren.
Vieleicht bekomme ich ein Tunnel von der Strasse durch den Garten bis ins Keller von Naturschützer bezahlt das der Eisvogel ruhe hat .
Ich war mal von x Jahren in Griechenland am Meer.
Jeden Abend kurz vor dämmerung ist ein Eisvogel auf dem Strand angeflogen und auf eine Eisenstange in Meer.Da ist er gesessen und Fische gefangen.
Ich habe mich daneben gesetzt und ihm beim fischen beobachtet von 2 m entfernung.
Also auch der Eisvogel kann sich an Menschen gewöhnen( akzeptieren).
Bei mir ist die Sache nur jetzt für Winter, ich glaube im Frühjahr ist er weg.
Leider ist der Eisi Gestern und Heute nicht gekommen.
Es könnte vorbei sein....
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (15. Jan. 2017)

Ich habe in Galerie ein Album nur mit dem Eisvogel gestellt.
Lg Benny


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Jan. 2017)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/eisvogel.3071/?page=2
Glaube das Letzte 1022 oder 1625 gefallen mir am besten, nur  das Schattenrissfoto aus deinem ehemaligen Profilbild fehlt mir.


----------



## Benny337 (15. Jan. 2017)

Hi Totto,
das freut mich .
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr welche Foto meinst du ( schadenrissfoto)?
Hilf mir auf die Springe .


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Jan. 2017)

Tippfehler Schattenriss ... ich suche mal.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/eisvogel2-jpg.177092/


----------



## Benny337 (15. Jan. 2017)

Ah ok.
Leider sind schon 50 Bilder in Album. Aber wenn du das Bild brauchts kann ich dir das schicken .
Lg Benny


----------



## Erin (16. Jan. 2017)

Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden, welches mir besser gefällt, ich finde sie alle toll!


----------



## Rickert545 (25. Feb. 2017)

Wow, hübschester Vogel, den ich seit langem gesehen habe  Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es die in Deutschland überhaupt gibt. Respekt!


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Feb. 2017)

Lange nix mehr gelesen von dem Vogel..... 
Ist er wieder in diei Wildnis entflogen oder schaut er noch mal gebaut.


----------



## Benny337 (26. Feb. 2017)

Hi Totto,
Ja leider, er hat sich seit mein letzen Unterwasser Fotos nicht mehr blicken lassen.
Ich tippe auf ein Unfall( Auto/Sperber).
Aber vieleicht geht Ihm gut und bald wird er ein Nest graben .
Habe für Euch wieder ein paar Fotos aus dem Urlaub .
Lg Benny


----------



## Benny337 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
Der Eisvogel hat sich bei mir am Teich  micht mehr blicken lassen also musste ich zu Ihm .
Ich wollte mein neues Objektiv testen und der Eisvogel ist der perfekte Motiv.
Mit eine Tarndecke ausgestattet bin ich zu Traisen(Stadfluss) gegangen.
Hier die besseren Bilder .
Darf ich das hier posten? Oder ist das falsch hier??? Sonst einfach löschen oder wo anders geben, danke.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo Benny!

Die Bilder sind alle Klasse, aber das 9. Bild mit Fisch ist spitzenmäßig. Deine Ausdauer und Geduld haben sich wieder mal gelohnt.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2017)

Benny337 schrieb:


>


Was hat der da den erwischt.....so Rot ? Ist das was Heimisches 
Wenn es noch ein Foto von deinem Teich ist würde ich sagen Regenbogenelrizze?


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht solltest Du ihm bei DIr im Garten am Teich eine Brutwand bauen, damit er sich bei Dir ansiedelt.
Man baue eine künstlich angelegte Uferböschung mit einer - defekter Link entfernt - ....und setze viele, viele Fische im Teich aus


----------



## Benny337 (24. Juli 2017)

Danke danke, es freut mich dass die Bilder gefallen.
Das ist eine __ Elritze Mänchen in Laichkleid 
Es ist an der Traisen( Fluss) .Und nichts manipuliert!
Ich bin nur da gewesen und fotografiert was hier pasiert. 
Auf meinem Platz habe ich schon Gebirgstelze,Schwarzstorch,Grau Reier,Eisvogel,Wasseramsel,Flussuferläufer,Rohrsänger,__ Bachstelze,Stockenten fotografiert.


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Juli 2017)

Tolle Aufnahmen. 
Gratuliere


----------



## Benny337 (24. Juli 2017)

Tanny schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du ihm bei DIr im Garten am Teich eine Brutwand bauen, damit er sich bei Dir ansiedelt.
> Man baue eine künstlich angelegte Uferböschung mit einer - defekter Link entfernt - ....und setze viele, viele Fische im Teich aus



Ja Tanny gute Idee aber ich habe keine Platz mehr runtherum den Teich .
Büschung geht sich nicht aus. Ich kann nur so ein Teil( Brutrohre) bauen. Und hin stellen. Nur die überlegung ist ob der nicht gestört wird in einem Wohngebiet zwischen Die Häuser?
Vieleicht baue ich das mal nur so mal sehen.
Lg B


----------



## Kathrinvdm (6. Apr. 2019)

Ich bin gerade über einen sehr schönen Eisvogel-Artikel auf faz online gestoßen. Ich pinne ihn mal hier an, da ist er gut aufgehoben.


----------

